# 2005 Brawl



## OC714 (Oct 21, 2018)

Any word on the Yorba Linda 2005 flight 1 Pat's vs Murrita surf pre academy BRAWL Kids and Parents involved Saturday


----------



## Surfref (Oct 21, 2018)

Cops called and anyone arrested?


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice relaxing youth soccer...


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 22, 2018)

'05 Pre-Academy brawl?...now that's funny and unfortunately VERY pathetic.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2018)

Maybe someone said "You're not really an academy team.  What does "pre"- even mean?  How can you even surf in Murietta?"
And the response was "Oh yeah, well you're not even the REAL Pats team.  If your team is so good, why aren't you on the REAL pats academy team?"

And then fists, lawn chairs, umbrellas and starbucks coffee cups started flying.

Or maybe someone on either sideline saw this thread and got upset:  http://socalsoccer.com/threads/pats-b05-yl.16085/


----------



## Ilikefutbol (Oct 22, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> '05 Pre-Academy brawl?...now that's funny and unfortunately VERY pathetic.


Based on what I’ve seen with these teams, I can’t say I’m shocked.   Pretty weak...


----------



## Wez (Oct 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Or maybe someone on either sideline saw this thread and got upset:  http://socalsoccer.com/threads/pats-b05-yl.16085/


Yea, the part where Pats YL got called a "really good team" was Savage!


----------

